# Good place for cigars in Hong Kong



## pao444life (Mar 12, 2011)

Anyone know of a reputable place to purchase cigars in hong kong? I'll be on my way at the end of the month and am looking to pick up a couple of cigars, maybe cheap, if im lucky.

thanks gang!


----------



## GeoffbCET (Mar 15, 2011)

Hmmmm can't say for sure. More than 60% of Chinas GDP comes from counterfeit products. Be careful. But enjoy the trip and take some pictures!


----------



## pao444life (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks, I will. hopefully I can find a great hidden cigar gem.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

They do sell a lot of junk in the normal stores. Head over to the Wanchai area near the fleet landing peir and you will see a huge multi story building. They have good sticks there, will cost more than what you see on every corner but they are real. Box labels are where they are supposed to be and other indicators are right......


----------



## dreamspeed (Sep 20, 2010)

if you do a day trip to macau you will get access to the duty free shops in the ferry terminal

there multiple pacific cigar company stores (official distributors of habanos in asia)

The Pacific Cigar Company Limited - The Habanos S.A. Asia Pacific Exclusive Distributor

most of them are in a nice hotel like the mandarin oriental so you might want to plan a dinner there and check out the cigar shop. You will be paying a premium price for these though, but they are guarantee to be authentic

the bluebell group are the distributors of davidoff and also have guaranteed authentic cigars (you will pay a premium of course)

bluebell Hong Kong

i've also been to two lesser known shops

Name: Club Cigarism
Add：2/F, 521 Lockhart Road, Causeway Bay, Hong Kong(Behind Sogo, Metro D1 Exit)
Tel：+852 28915600
Website: http://www.kinlonz.com
Opening Hours：12:00 noon-Midnight(Mon-Sat)
12:00 noon -22:00(Sun, holidays)

Club Cubano
Address is 2A, Wing Lok House, 14 Peking Rd. (Entrance on Lock Rd, 1st street west of Nathan Rd.).

I'm not an expert so i can't say for sure if the items there authentic but from what i've read online and also from personal experience i'd say i'm 90% confident they are authentic. And the prices would be much cheaper then the official stores


----------



## pao444life (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, after the dizzying spell that was hong kong and macau, I'm sad to report I couldnt find anything, partially due to the sheer amount of shops located in what appeared to be residential buildings. The only ones i did find were in the duty free shops, and i almost pulled the trigger on a box, but didnt. Thanks for the help gang!


----------



## MidLevels (May 10, 2011)

Next time you're out here, let me know and I'll be happy to show you some of the better cigar bars and stores around town.


----------



## zwillis (Jul 1, 2011)

When I went to Hong Kong on September of last year, I rode a ferry to visit Macau. There I found a good excuse to bring out and light a cigar at their casinos. I just thought it would be very apt to have one as the entire place is almost covered with smoke. Plus while playing the slot machine while sipping through your drink, a cigar would best complement the scene.


----------



## sky_return (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm from Hong Kong, I usually smoke at Hou Soen Club, it's a nice place with low price cigar, and also it's just right behind Sogo at Causeway Bay. with the Cohiba Yellow Wall, it's pretty easy to find.

Hou Soen Wine & Cigar Club opened here in Causeway Bay . Providing clients with one of the finest cigar selections in Cuba and also the finest wine from worldwide. Hou Soen isn’t just a wine & cigar store; It’s that place where you can drop in, whether it’s 5 minutes or 5 hours and always find the “best of” whatever you’re looking to enjoy. Other than supplying, we also provide service like supply cigars and service for event or party, holding a cigar & wine tasting course etc......

Hou Soen Wine & Cigar Club
Tel: 26632118
Address: 2/F, No.541 Lockhart Rd, Causeway Bay, Hong Kong


----------



## pionjen (Jul 19, 2012)

I will be on my way at the end of the month, and am looking to pick up a couple of cigars, cheap maybe, If i am lucky.


----------

